# Ridley,s Tug Impetus



## Robert (Jun 18, 2005)

Ridley,s Tug Impetus Lying At The Bouys River Tyne


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello Robert
Nice picture, I know this mooring very well, I had to "skull" out to it many times myself in between falling in when the oar came out.
My dad was mate on the "Impetus" then relief skipper, he was then made skipper of the "Marty".
Many a tale was had that the Marty was the fastest tug on the Tyne at that time but the Impetus was a fine tug.
Mike


----------

